# Bow mass weight vs holding weight



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I'd like to compile some stats on what people's total bow mass weight is compared to the holding weight.

If you know, and are happy with how your bow holds/aims, please post your numbers. Bow weight within 1/4# would be nice, and holding weight within 1# either measured or calculated from peak and letoff.

This is for compound unlimited class - scopes, releases, long rods please. I'm going to copy this in the FITA forum as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I am not much help....but I guess I will start....but mine isn't as accurate since I haven't put it back on the scales since I put the new strings on....

But my lbs should be around 61 lbs...that's within a lb for sure I would say :wink:

Holding weight is around 19-22 lbs.....that's just gonna depend on what the new strings did though. 

but my bow weight is 7.30-45 lbs that's a lot closer...that's just scale variance and playing with weight still difference :wink:


----------



## RLtarget (Dec 6, 2008)

8 1/4# mass
22# holding


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

9.3# mass weight
23# holding.....


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Luckily just got a new digital scale so I know mine now.
19# holding weight
7.45 # mass weight
Thinking about changing things around a little bit, it holds pretty good but want to see if it can get better.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good lord Scott....that's a lot of weight


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Holding weight: ~20.75# (average range was 20.6'ish to 20.9'ish)
Mass Weight: 8.6# (down from 9.1 a few weeks ago - bow went on a diet, sadly I didn't)


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I weighed mine this AM. 

8.5lbs mass weight
19.25lbs holding (calculated, not measured)


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I'm going to need more data than this - tell your friends 

Please don't make me post this in Gen Pop...


----------



## glsexton (Oct 6, 2009)

6lb. 3 ounces mass weight

15 pounds holding weight.


----------



## drw (Oct 28, 2002)

7 3/4 lbs mass weight
16 lbs holding weight


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Stash said:


> I'm going to need more data than this - tell your friends
> 
> Please don't make me post this in Gen Pop...


You want data or information 

I can see the responses now....
_I caught a nice smallie once on lake barkley. My bow feels about the same weight so I'd say 5lbs 7oz.

OR

My bow's heavier than the baby, who was six weeks early so maybe 6lbs 3oz._

I don't want to even guess what kind of holding weights you'd get.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

about 23# holding weight with 8# 14oz of weight


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Stash said:


> I'm going to need more data than this - tell your friends
> 
> Please don't make me post this in Gen Pop...


I shoot BHFS but I will give you mine any way.

7.4 lbs and 18.6 holding wt


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

8.2 lbs and 20 hold


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

6.75 mass
12.0 holding
49.5 draw = 75.5% letoff


----------



## CRAZYRICK1 (Dec 26, 2009)

4.75 #

21 .25 # bhfs


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Dang, Rick. Hang some weight on that thing.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

CRAZYRICK1 said:


> 4.75 #
> 
> 21 .25 # bhfs


Good lord man......My Pro Elite almost weighs that much with nothing but a rest on it. I think my Katera is that much with the sight and the rest.

Actually my PE weighs nearly EXACTLY that much with just a rest on it :chortle:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Mass weight 8.5lbs
Holding weight 20lbs


----------



## alan_gruver (Feb 11, 2003)

7.4 Mass weight
20.5 Holding weight
58#


----------



## CRAZYRICK1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Brown Hornet said:


> Good lord man......My Pro Elite almost weighs that much with nothing but a rest on it. I think my Katera is that much with the sight and the rest.
> 
> Actually my PE weighs nearly EXACTLY that much with just a rest on it :chortle:


thats all I've got until the money rolls in. Been unemployed for a few months, but I just started a new job. Hope it works out.
BTW the baby is due any day now:smile::teeth:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

This is for my new to me Blackout Contender Elite Stash:

59.48 pounds draw weight
17 pounds holding weight
7.61 pounds mass weight

:thumb:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks people. I'm starting to see a definite pattern here, but I need lots more data. 

I think I'll hit the overseas forums for more input.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

DW 42#

Mass wt 7.25#

HW 15#

This is for the Pro Elite...have not measured out the Ultra cuz I"m still tinkering.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Anyone else care to contribute? 

I'll keep this going for a few more weeks, then post the results.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am not much help....but I guess I will start....but mine isn't as accurate since I haven't put it back on the scales since I put the new strings on....
> 
> But my lbs should be around 61 lbs...that's within a lb for sure I would say :wink:
> 
> ...


Update.....I finally got to put it on a scale. Seems I didn't put enough twist in the cables when I set it up......but it's shooting good so I am not touching it for now 

lbs 58
holding 20lbs


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

56# DW
23# Hold
7#4oz mass weight


----------



## Ksman (Apr 8, 2010)

*Bow*

7.25 LB. mass 
22.75 hold 
Ksman


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Mass weight 7.25-7.5
Holding weight 18


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

mass weight 6.8
holding 11.4


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

*Results*

I guess I'm not going to get any more input...

I would have thoght there would end up being a tighter pattern, but I guess it's just a personal preference.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Results look pretty good to me--average MW of 7.75# with HW about 19#. Good study. :star:


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

here is a little formula

mass weight/holding weight X 100 will give you a percentage 

lets say mass weight 7.25/18 holding weight = .40 X 100 = 40.2

just taking a guess I would say anything in the 30-40 range would be a good start.

If you are comfortable with your holding weight then adjust the mass weight of the bow.
Adjust holding weight if it does not seem right and leave mass weight alone if your bow allows you to adjust the holding weight quickly. Just food for thought


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Not a straight percentage - it looks like one of those Algebra equations they kept making us do...I guess I should have listened. 

Any high school math students out there want to solve the y=ax+b formula for this line?


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Plot it in Excel and it will show the formula for you....


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Stash said:


> Not a straight percentage - it looks like one of those Algebra equations they kept making us do...I guess I should have listened.
> 
> Any high school math students out there want to solve the y=ax+b formula for this line?


a=(y-b)/x
b=y-ax
x=(y-b)/a

a=2
b=5
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Moparmatty said:


> a=(y-b)/x
> b=y-ax
> x=(y-b)/a
> 
> ...


I retract my:

a=2 & b=5

I was looking at something other than the line. :chortle:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Something from the distant past...let's see if I remember this...

To solve for 2 variables you need 2 points. Let's use:
x=6 y=14 and
x=9 y=23

So:

14 = 6a + b
23 = 9a + b

common factor: multiply the first equation by 3, the second by 2

42 = 18a + 3b
46 = 18a + 2b

Subtract the 2 equations:

46-42 = (18a + 2b) - (18a + 3b) 
4 = -1b
b= -4

Plug that into one of the equations:
14 = 6a - 4
a=3

Check it with the other equation:
46 = 18 * 3 + 2 * (-4)
46 = 54 - 8

Seems to work. 

y = 3x - 4

SO:

For the people who answered the survey, the AVERAGE holding weight  equals 3 times the mass weight (x) - 4

Plus or minus a fair bit, though. 


Proud of myself for remembering Grade 9 algebra  Not so proud of myself for not remembering standard deviations and statistical significance from my my university Stats courses.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

You Bugger! I was just typing the answer when you responded. :chortle:

Granted I didn't/could remember how to properly solve it. So I was trying to look it up online while working it out in my head. My head won over reading through the internet algebra. But your OLD noggin beat me to typing. :chortle:

Thanks for the math lesson professor. :thumb: :thumb:
Now let's see if I remember how to do this when my 15month old hits grade 9 or if I'll have to call you Stash to teach him how to do it. :chortle:




Stash said:


> Something from the distant past...let's see if I remember this...
> 
> To solve for 2 variables you need 2 points. Let's use:
> x=6 y=14 and
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

